# Linux: "Batch-Datei" erzeugen



## oliver.tonn (9 Januar 2020)

Hallo,
leider bin ich was Linux angeht praktisch ein Laie. Für Cyberghost gibt es unter Linux keine grafische Benutzeroberfläche und es muss mit der folgenden Komandozeile gestartet werden:

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]sudo cyberghostvpn --country-code DE --city frankfurt --connect


[/FONT]Danach muss das ROOT-Kennwort eingegeben werden. Ich würde jetzt gerne eine Art Batch-Datei anlegen und auf dem Desktop platzieren, die diesen Befehl ausführt so das nur noch das Kennwort eingegeben werden muss, weiß aber leider nicht wie.
Kann hier jemand helfen?

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## rwbm (28 April 2020)

Das Linux-Äquivalent von Batch heißt bash. Google mal danach, dann müsste sich das Problem verhältnismäßig einfach lösen lassen.


----------

